# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Moving kitchen in a flat

## nezim

Hello Renovators: 
I'm guessing the following floorplan change isn't feasible in an apartment as it requires too much re-routing of plumbing. But I'm still curious enough to get advice from the the pros.  
Is it possible to move a kitchen and introduce a laundry area with floor plan changes like this?   
Subject to strata approvals etc etc  :Smilie:  
Cheers!

----------


## phild01

Maybe using a macerator pump for the kitchenette.

----------


## joynz

Is this a studio apartment with a combined living/bedroom? 
if so, then I think it would be a waste of space to use up so much of the floor area for a laundry.

----------


## phild01

> Is this a studio apartment with a combined living/bedroom? 
> if so, then I think it would be a waste of space to use up so much of the floor area for a laundry.

  Looks like a bedroom addition to me, laundry is being proposed for the balcony.

----------


## METRIX

> Subject to strata approvals etc etc  
> Cheers!

  Forget it, you have buckleys of getting it done as you will need to trench through the slab to get the plumbing in and they will not allow that.

----------


## phild01

Why I suggest a macerator pump that can pipe across the ceiling...maybe! The bulkhead would also carry water supply and any electrical. Then again I doubt the balcony laundry will be allowed.

----------


## nezim

Thanks to all for your feedback!  
As suspected, this would fall into the too-hard-bucket.

----------

